# Hvide Sande



## leierfisch (20. November 2001)

Fahre nächstes Jahr mit Familie nach Hvide Sande.Wie läufts da so im sommer in der Brandung??Und sind Put and Take teiche in der nähe.Wäre über ein paar Tipps dankbar.Allzeit Petri wünscht der Leierfisch


----------



## Anderson (20. November 2001)

Hi leierfisch!
Hast ne gute Wahl getroffen, dort gibts Forellenteiche und auch gute Möglichkeiten im Hafen und auf Kutterfahrten zu angeln im Mai so herum findet da ein Heringswttfischen im Hafengebiet statt.Werde mal die Adressen von den Seen herauskramen und dir posten.Hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.Vielleicht klappts bei dir in deutscher Sprache.der Laden ist zentraler Anlaufpunkt in Hvide Sande in Sachen Angeln,Köder,Kutterfahrten.Bis dann! 
Hier der Hinweiswww.Sandormskiosken.dkAndersonAnderson[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Anderson am 20-11-2001 um 21:15.]


----------



## sundfisher (28. November 2001)

Wann fährst Du nach Hvide Sande, dort ist jedes Jahr ein grosses Heringsangeln im Hafen, an dem auch immer Deutsche teilnehmen.
Christian

------------------
knæk og bræk


----------



## multiblue (6. Dezember 2001)

Hallo leierfisch
ist schon ein paar Jahre her, daß ich in Hvide Sande war (auch Urlaub mit der Familie)
die Fangausbeute war mehr als mager.
Ich habs an mehreren Stellen in der Nähe der Hafeneinfahrt versucht, aber nur Kroppzeug an den Haken gekriegt(Krabben,Tang,einen Knurrhahn,Miniaturdorsche usw.)
Wenn Du zur richtigen Zeit da bist sollen sich jedoch im Hafenbecken richtig gut Heringe fangen lassen(siehe Sundfisher).
Brandungsangeln ist eher problematisch (dafür gibts `nen wirklich tollen Sandstrand mit Dünen und so).
Put and Take ist nicht so mein Ding daher kann ich Dir dazu nichts sagen aber versuchs doch mal mit einer Kutterausfahrt,da lassen sich mehrere Touren im Hafen buchen.
Greetings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     multiblue


----------



## leierfisch (7. Dezember 2001)

Viel dank für eure Beiträge und tipps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Übrigens fahre ich am 22.06 nach Hvide Sande.Allzeit Petri wünscht Leierfisch


----------



## Bert14664 (3. Januar 2002)

Hi leierfisch,war mal Ende Mai in Hvide Sande.Da gab es Heringe soviel man wollte.
Direkt an der Schleuse fängt man am besten.
Das Brandungsangeln war durchwachsen,manchmal haben wir fünf Stunden nicht einen Biss gehabt und dann innerhalb einer Stunde hatten wir 20 Platte.Am besten war die Zeit in der Dämmerrung.


----------



## Baitbuster (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Es gibt mehrere Put and Take seen in und um Hvide Sande, aber probier doch ma den Ringköbingfjord auf Hecht oder Barsch aus, ich hatte da schon mehrere male Erfolg#6 , oder halt dirket vom Strand aus am Abend fängt sich da scholle am besten, auf scholle kannste aber auch von den beiden großen Steinmolen angeln fängt sich sehr gut#6 , aber am strand ist es immer noch schöner:q 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Drilljunky (5. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo, Zusammen!!
Ich fahre am Wochenende (8.3.08) auch nach Hvide Sande und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mein Angelsachen mmitnehmen soll oder nicht! Ich meine, es ist ja noch sehr früh und im Internet steht, dass die Heringe erst Ende März/ Anfang April in die Bucht kommen! Also Hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit dieser Situation gehabt? Fängt man eventuell in den "Put and Tack" Teichen was? Und wie siehts mit dem Brandungsangeln zu dieser Zeit aus? Hab ich überhaupt Chancen dort meine Angellust zu befriedigen |rolleyes ??
Würde mich über schnelle Antworten freuen! 
Danke, Gruß Drilljunky


----------



## Wildhare (5. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Drilljunky schrieb:


> Hallo, Zusammen!!
> Ich fahre am Wochenende (8.3.08) auch nach Hvide Sande und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mein Angelsachen mmitnehmen soll oder nicht! Ich meine, es ist ja noch sehr früh und im Internet steht, dass die Heringe erst Ende März/ Anfang April in die Bucht kommen! Also Hat jemand von euch schon mal Erfahrungen mit dieser Situation gehabt? Fängt man eventuell in den "Put and Tack" Teichen was? Und wie siehts mit dem Brandungsangeln zu dieser Zeit aus? Hab ich überhaupt Chancen dort meine Angellust zu befriedigen |rolleyes ??
> Würde mich über schnelle Antworten freuen!
> Danke, Gruß Drilljunky


 

Moin moin,
klar mußte deine Angelsachen mitnehmen. Alleine um schon das Gefühl zu haben, angeln gehen zu können wenn du willst...
Aber mal Spass beiseite...Hering kann durchaus schon welcher da sein und die 'Put and Take' Teiche sind immer einen Versuch wert.
Ich, für meinen Teil, werde eine Woche nach dir nach HS fahren und bitte hiermit schon mal darum noch was übrig zu lassen....

Viele spaß ...

Wildhare#a


----------



## Drilljunky (5. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

MOin, danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Also ich war letztes jahr schon mal dort allerdings einen Monat später (also mitte april) und das war ein Traum!
Ich habe an einem Tag locker 150 Heringe gefangen... die sind zwar nicht groß jedoch das Gefühl, wenn du an deinem Paternosta 2,3 oda sogar 4 stück hast ist einfach Toll! 
Ich habe dort auch an einem Put and Take geangelt allerdings ohne Erfolg  Hast du vielleicht gute Tips die ich dort mal ausprobieren sollte? 
Gruß Drilljunky


----------



## Hai2 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Um den Fjord herum gibt es ne relativ große auswahl an Forellenseen. Ich habe nur einmal in Sondervig gefischt und dann fast immer in einem See (der Name ist mir gerade entfallen) direkt am Fjord ca 2 Km südlich von Hvide Sande. Dieser See wurde vor einiger Zeit ausgebaut. Als ich dort war hat gerade der Besitzer gewechselt und der "Neue" hat eigentlich einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Sein Vorgänger hat sich relativ wenig um den Teich gekümmert, d.h. Fische rein und wieder ab ins Haus einen Trinken. Gefangen habe ich dort fast ausschließlich beim Spinnfischen. 

Das Fischen vom Strand ist sehr schön, aber man hat fast ausschließlich die Chance auf Platten. Ich habe dort selber nicht einen Dorsch gefangen, aber 5-10 Platten in einer Nacht waren immer drin. 

Heringsangeln etc wurde ja schon ausgiebig beschrieben...im Hafen kann man sich teilweise dumm und dämlich fangen jedoch ist die Durchschnittsgröße nicht allzu gut. 

Denke dass gerade die vielen Möglichkeiten dort zu angeln es Wert sind Gerät mitzunehmen...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Hai2,
den Teich vor Hvide Sande kann man streichen, zumindest z.Zt.
Ich war anfang Februar dort um mal zu gucken.
Die Becken sind leer und die ganze Anlage macht einen ziemlich toten eindruck. Der Weg dorthin gleicht einer Teststrecke für Stoßdämpfer und es sieht sehr verlassen aus.
Der letzte Eintrag das was besetzt wurde ist vom Oktober letzten Jahres.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## prinz1980 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@Carsten
meinst du die forellenzucht auf der rechten seite kurz vor HS??


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



leierfisch schrieb:


> Fahre nächstes Jahr mit Familie nach Heide Sande.Wie läufts da so im sommer in der Brandung??Und sind Put and Take teiche in der nähe.Wäre über ein paar Tipps dankbar.Allzeit Petri wünscht der Leierfisch



Da hast du dir ein schönes Reiseziel ausgesucht.
Im Hafen kannst du gut auf Platte angeln und vom Strand aus läuft es auch sehr gut.
Eine Kuttertour kann ich dir auch empfehlen.
In das Museum solltest du auch mal gehen.
Der Bäcker dort ist eine Sünde wert.
Ach ja da gab es glaube ich beim Hafen ein Angel und Fischgeschäft beides solltest du dir auch mal vornehmen.
Im Fischgeschäft gab es immer total lecker Garnelen. 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Hai2 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

also ich rede von dem see der hier zu sehen ist: http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/put_and_take.htm

Wie gesagt war lange nicht dort, aber hat mir unter dem "neuen" Besitzer eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. @carsten: der selbe see?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@Prinz,
ja genau den meine ich, dort wo das alte Bauernhaus renoviert wird bzw. wo Du an der Minkfarm vorbei fährst.
Der Laden ist in einem erbärmlichen Zustand.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Hai2 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

autsch -.- eigentlich schade drum...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

nun ja, ich denke mal das da ein neuer Pächter raufkommt bzw. das es einer kauft der den Laden wieder in schwug bringt.
Schade ist es vor allen Dingen, weil es der einzige Angelteich in der nähe von HS war, wo man seinen Hund mitnehmen durfte.


----------



## LAC (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Hallo zusammen, 
nun ist ja der holmslandklitt - der dünengürtel vom ringköbingfjord - nicht breit  von 200 bis 800 m und wenn man etwa in der mitte in hvide sand ist, und dort seinen urlaub verbringt, dann muss man schon etwas fahren, damit man sich entfalten kann, wenn man put&take anlagen sucht, sie sind meistens auf der  landesseite. Dort schiessen sie wie pilze aus dem boden. Man kann also auf diesen schmalen sandstreifen nicht verlangen, dass alle 500 m eine put und take anlage ist. Jedoch sind 7 stück von nymindegab bis zum ende des fjordes. Und etwa 20 anlagen, wenn man 80 km - einmal um den fjord fährt.

Zu den anlagen kann ich nichts sagen, jedoch will man geld damit verdienen, der angler möchte jedoch reichlich fische fangen - nun kann man sich ausrechen, wer wohl mehr erfolge verbucht.
Ich kenne einige anlagen, da darf man auch hunde mitbringen, sie müssen jedoch an der leine gehalten werden.


----------



## Wildhare (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Moinsen,
mit der Aussicht auf Platte habt ihr mich ja nun neugierig gemacht. (habe noch keinen gefangen.) Wie sieht es denn da z.Zt. so aus. Wo genau geht denn was, und, vor allem, wie geht es in HS ?
Ist es im Fjord oder in der Hafeneinfahrt, im Hafenbecken, von den Steinmolen oder, oder... besser??

Danke für ausführliche Informationen/Diskussionen.

Wildhare

#6


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo LAC,
wer verlang denn das alle 500m ein Put&Take sein soll?
Mein Ding ist es eh nicht mehr, es gibt schönere Arten in HS und Umgebung zu angeln. Um in einem P&T Teich zu angeln muß ich nicht nach DK fahren. Ich muß aber gestehen das ich bis vor ein paar Jahren auch regelmäßig dort war|bigeyes

Beim durchzählen der Teiche bin ich enschlißlich Lodbjeg Hede auf 6 Stk. gekommen:q
Das die Hunde an der Leine sind ( wo sie denn erlaubt sind ) ist ja wohl selbstverständlich.


----------



## LAC (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo Carsten Heidorn,
betreffend der angelei hast du recht, ich liebe die put&take anlagen auch nicht. Und auf diesem schmalen landstrich, den holmslandklitt wo hvide sande liegt, da kann man kaum von einer umgebung sprechen, da kann sich nichts entwickeln - kein baum und keine put&take anlage. Da liegt westlich die nordsee und östlich der fjord. Dazwischen liegen auf 200 - 800 m dünen, ferienhäuser und eine "autobahn" in der saison.
Zum angeln sind dort jedoch ob meer oder fjord tolle gebiete, da gebe ich dir auch recht, aber nur, wenn man sie kennt  - denn der fjord hat so seine besonderheiten, mehr ist da aber nicht, ausser wind, dieses wird von den surfern gewünscht, die auch den fjord nutzen, denn es ist nordeuropas bestes surfgebiet.

Neue put&take anlagen können sich am holmslandklitt kaum entwickeln, westlich von der hauptstrasse, ist der dünengürtel naturschutz, dann kommt die sommerhausregion, dann die strasse und von der strasse zum fjord wiesen und sumpfgebiet, wo ma welche errichten könnte, da da noch platz ist,  jedoch treten dort probleme auf, für eine neue put&take anlage, da die auflagen vom staat für diese anlagen verschärft wurden. 

Jedoch darf man ein loch überall buddeln, dieses wird auch gemacht und mit fische besetzt, wenn es keinen zulauf und ablauf hat. Am holmslandklitt ist es kaum machbar - da immer eine verbindung zum fjord da sein wird. Und die alten anlagen z.b. die direkt an der schleuse liegt in hvide sande - die hat eine verbindung zum fjord, die hat ganz andere probleme, die ich sehr gut kenne - es genügt, wenn ich sage, es geht hier immer um forellen. 
An anderen stellen, jedoch nicht am holmslandklitt, werden ständig neue anlagen gebuddelt, sie müssen schon recht gross sein, da es um forellen geht. Auch wenn solch eine anlage keinen zulauf hat, ist es eine zusätzliche einnahmequelle für den landwirt.

Nun habe ich nicht genau die put&take anlagen gezählt, es war eine schätzung, da es mir zu blöd vorkam, sie genau zu zählen. Ich kenne sie auch nicht mit namen, jedoch habe ich die meisten mal besucht, geangelt habe ich nur an zwei anlagen. Jedoch sind schon in der ehemaligen gemeinde in nr nebel, dazu gehört auch nymindegab, über 10 solcher teiche und wenn ich sie jetzt alle zählen würde um den ringköbingfjord, dann komme ich auf noch mehr, wie meine schätzung war, ich bin schon umgeben von 4 solcher teiche und demnächst werden nur noch hausboote gebaut, wo man drikt aus dem bett schon angeln kann. Nun werden einige anlagen nicht oder kaum von touristen besucht, sie kennen die anlagen nicht, die besitzer sind auch nicht im verband  und auch nicht im netz zu finden, sie wollen auch keine werbung machen und ein besitzer hat zu mir gesagt, warum werbung und geld ausgeben -  es spricht sich rum und der gewinn sieht besser aus. Da hat er recht - er will geld machen und je weniger ausgaben er hat, je besser könnte der fischbestand sein oder sein gewinn - dieses liegt in seinen händen.  Und wenn ich mir das informationsheft vom verband ansehe - haben sich ja einge anglagen schon zum erlebnispark entwickelt. Und dann verschiebt sich alles, die einnahmequelle liegt nicht mehr bei der put&take anlage, sondern im anderen bereichen z.b. die übernachtung im holzzelt - man kann dort alles kaufen und ein spielplatz ist auch da, frau und kind ist auch glücklich  - das fischloch dient nur noch als köder für den angler, der zu seiner frau sagt, willst du denn noch mehr haben - dort ist doch alles was man sich wünscht. Das stimmt - denn  
so werden geschäfte gemacht, deshalb kann man auch nicht sagen, wie sieht es denn aus mit den fischen, kann man reichlich fangen, nein, man kann es nicht - man zahlt drauf. Jedoch hat man eine chance, da sich sich konzentriert aufhalten und wenn man glück hat fängt man dem anderen die fische weg, der dann sagt, schlimm keine fische drin und berichtet im netz negativ über diese anlage. Etwas logisches denken sollte man bei diesen anlagen schon anwenden. 
Nun kennen ich auch die anlage, wo hier die rede von ist, der weg ist nicht der beste - etwa vergleichbar mit einem kuhweg, der eine kleine steinunterlage als festigung hat, damit sie im morast nicht stecken bleiben,  man kann froh sein, dass er so ist, sonst müsste man laufen und steht bis in den knöcheln im schlamm. Man kann ihn besser machen, mit anglergeld. Nun lese ich, besatz war vor 3 monate das letzte mal - was soll das, steht denn auch dort, die anzahl der touristen die in der zeit dort geangelt haben. In dieser zeit haben vielleicht dort kaum welche geangelt - am holmslandklitt ist in den wintermonaten totenstille, nicht ganz, den wind hört man. So wie ich mich entsinne, habe ich ein schild gesehen, dort stand geschrieben -  Am (datum) ist anangeln -  d.h. die saison beginnt und es war weiter mit dicken lettern geschrieben - neue fische werden eingesetzt.
Da kann ich nur sagen - kommt alle.

Deutlicher kann man es nicht schreiben.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo LAC,
erstmal danke für Deine Mühe, ist ja fast ein Roman geworden
Wo ich im Fjord angeln muß um erfolg zu haben hab ich im laufe der Jahre schon rausgefunden. Ich/wir sind so ca. 4-5 mal im Jahr in HS, der Cousin meiner Frau lebt in HS bzw hat dort ein Haus.
Bzgl. des Teiches kann ich nicht sagen ob der wieder zum anangeln einlädt oder nicht, die Becken, die sonst voll mit Forellen sind, waren anfang Feb. ratzeputz leer. Ich war schön öfter im Winter oben und da waren die Becken nie leer. 
Aber wie ich schon schrieb wird sich sicherlich einer finden der den Laden wieder in schwung bring. Wo sollten denn sonst die Wasserkugelschmeißer hin?
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## LAC (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Carsten Heidorn
bei mir fliegen die tasten immer schnell.
Dann kennst du dich ja in der region aus, wäre toll wenn der neue betreiber dieser anlage etwas an die angler denken würden und den laden in schwung bringt. Wir haben es jedoch nicht im griff und gerade hier an der westküste haben die dänen so ihre eigenen gedanken, was sie für richtig halten.  Wenn nicht, müssen wirklich die wasserkugelschmeißer, wie du sie nennst, einen weitern weg in kauf nehmen und gen süden fahren, um an anlagen zu kommen, wo die form der anlage anders ist und testen, wo es sich lohnt. Ich habe eine anlage, da habe ich in 2 std immer 5 stück gelandet, das war super - es war die höchstzahl die man am tag rausholen konnte. Die stückzahl ging jedoch zurück und ich musste mich zuletzt etwas anstrengen und haben alles versucht, dass ich wenigstens eine landen konnte. Ich ziehe die angelei in den auen vor, da stehe ich mitten in der natur und nicht an einer baustelle. Die angelei ist auch ganz anders, da man sich ständig gedanken macht, wo könnten sie stehen und wie muss ich sie heute überlisten, da der wasserstand sich ständig verändert. Es trennen sich welten, zwischen diesen beiden gewässern.
Leider sind keine auen auf dem holmslandklit - man kann dort wirklich nur im meer oder im fjor angeln und dieses auch nur gut, wenn man die zeiten kennt, wann die fische dort verstärkt vorkommen. Der fjord hat bessere stellen - als im bereich um hvide sande.
Ich kenne eine deutsche, sie ist lehrerin und hat einen dänischen mann - kann ja sein, dass
es die cousine deiner frau ist.
Viele grüße
Otto


----------



## Wildhare (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hallo LAC,
> erstmal danke für Deine Mühe, ist ja fast ein Roman geworden
> Wo ich im Fjord angeln muß um erfolg zu haben hab ich im laufe der Jahre schon rausgefunden. Ich/wir sind so ca. 4-5 mal im Jahr in HS, der Cousin meiner Frau lebt in HS bzw hat dort ein Haus.
> Bzgl. des Teiches kann ich nicht sagen ob der wieder zum anangeln einlädt oder nicht, die Becken, die sonst voll mit Forellen sind, waren anfang Feb. ratzeputz leer. Ich war schön öfter im Winter oben und da waren die Becken nie leer.
> ...


 
Moin moin Carsten,
wenn du dich so gut auskennst am Fjord, haste denn da nicht mal einen realen Tipp zu den Platten im Fjord...(wo) lohnt es sich denn bzw. von wo kommt man Angelstellen im Fjord.
Ist es besser bei auflaufendem oder ablaufendem Wasser in der Nähe zum Ein-Auslauf (Schleuse) sein Glück zu versuchen ?

Vielen dank vorab
Wildhare


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Moin Wildhare,
ich habe bisher nur in der Nordsee Platte gefangen und das mit den normalen Brandungsangeln, im Fjord selbst hab ich es noch nicht versucht. Dort nur auf Aal und Barsche. 
Im Hafenbecken ist es in den letzten Jahren auch recht mau geworden mit Plattfisch, ist zumindest mein Eindruck.
Da haben wir ja noch ein gemeinsames Hobby/Passion, nicht das Reiten.
Gruß
Carsten
@Otto 
es ist* der* Cousin, nicht *die *Cousine :m


----------



## Wildhare (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Wildhare,
> ich habe bisher nur in der Nordsee Platte gefangen und das mit den normalen Brandungsangeln, im Fjord selbst hab ich es noch nicht versucht. Dort nur auf Aal und Barsche.
> Im Hafenbecken ist es in den letzten Jahren auch recht mau geworden mit Plattfisch, ist zumindest mein Eindruck.
> Da haben wir ja noch ein gemeinsames Hobby/Passion, nicht das Reiten.
> ...


 
Carsten,
ok. danke für die rasche Antwort.
Ich werde mal in HS die Leute in den Angelläden löchern und die Augen offen halten ob sich rund um den Fjord etwas tut.
Ansosten Waihei für die kommen Saison.
Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

hallo Reinhard,
mit dem Waihei wird es wohl eher dünn werden mangels gelegenheiten.#q:c
Trotzalledem viel erfolg in HS. Wann willst Du denn hinfahren?
Frage einfach mal im Angelladen bei der Räucherei nach, da wird Dir mit sicherheit weitergeholfen. Und bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du auch gleich nebenan richtig legger Fisch kaufen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Wildhare (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Carsten,
wir fahren am kommenden Samstag für eine Woche nach HS. Den Angelladen und das Fsichgeschäft sind mir bestens bekannt. Vor allem die Fischbrötchen hatten es mir (bis letztes Jahr) angetan. Sie waren (sind es bestimmt immer noch) richtig teuer, aber, bis dahin, ordentlich belegt und sehr lecker. Letztes Jhar bin dann 2x richtig 'eingegangen' mit dem Belag und werde nun keinen weiteren Versuch mehr unternehmen...die können mich mal...
Ich bin auch nur (mündlicher) Erlaubnischeinhaber und habe keine Chance jemandem eine Jagdmöglichkeit zu bieten, ansonsten hätte ich dich glatt auf die 'Liste' genommen um mal gemeinsam anzusitzen.

Waihei..
Reinhard


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo Reinhard,
ja mit den BGS ist das so eine sache:gdünn gesät.
Ich bin ja garnicht neidisch das Du Sa hochdüst,ne.
Muß leider noch bis zum 26.04. warten.
viel Spass
Carsten


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo Reinhard,
ja mit den BGS ist das so eine sache:gdünn gesät.
Ich bin ja garnicht neidisch das Du Sa hochdüst,ne.
Muß leider noch bis zum 26.04. warten.
viel Spass
Carsten


----------



## LAC (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Carsten
entschuldige wegen cousin - ich habe immer rosinen im kopf und denke sofort an cousine. Wenn du jedes jahr so oft dort bist, dann muss du doch fast alle angelplätze kennen - und wie man die wenigen angelbaren überlistet im meer oder fjord. 
Kennst du denn so wie ich auch schlechte angelplätze? 
Grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (12. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto,
mußt Dich ja nun wirklich nicht entschuldigen
die schlechten Angelplätze kenne ich auch:q ich versuche aber sie zu meiden.
Alle Angelplätze werde ich wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr schaffen, bei der anzahl. Da hast Du es schon besser, bist ja fast vor Ort.
Mal abgesehen davon gibt es ja auch noch was anderes als immer nur zu angeln.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## prinz1980 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon gibt es ja auch noch was anderes als immer nur zu angeln.


 das mag schon sein, aber nicht wenn man in HS ist |supergri


----------



## LAC (12. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Carsten, da hast du recht, wenn man sich mit der familie befasst und diesen landstrich liebt, aber Ronny auch, denn in hvide sande kann man nur angeln - sonst ist da nichts. Es wird zwar gerne aufgesucht aber diese landzunge ist dünn besiedelt. Das kulturelle fehlt ein wenig und wenn, hat es etwas bodenständiges und ist abgestimmt auf den tourismus -dort trennen sich die welten.
Liegt sicher am fundament, da vor 70 Jahre dort nur sand war.
Zum angeln jedoch optimal.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## Hildesheimer (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo Angelfreunde!

Ich fahre mit meiner Familie am 19.07. nach Bork Havn.
Die letzten Jahre waren wir immer Im Bereich Hvide Sande.
Deshalb kenne ich mich da angeltechnisch auch ein wenig aus.
Dies Jahr wollte ich versuchen, meinem Kleinen das Forellenangeln zu zeigen.
Kennt hier jemand einen empfehlenswerten P&T-See im Bereich Bork Havn?
Über ein paar Tips würden wir uns freuen!

Gruß vom Hildesheimer


----------



## LAC (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Hildesheimer
etwas ausserhalb von bork havn ist eine put&take anlage, jedoch ob sie empfehlenswert ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch sind am anfang vom fjord in nymindegab zwei anlagen - sowie in nr. nebel - einige schwärmen davon, andere nicht. Wie halt solche anlagen sind, heute gut und morgen nicht.
Jedoch kannst du gut in bork havn (falen au) auf barsch und hecht gehen.
Wünsche euch viel erfolg.
Gruss


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hej Wildhare,
wie war es denn nun in HS, du mußt doch langsam mal wieder hier sein.:g
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MarcinMaximus (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

.....


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> .....


 
und was soll das jetzt?
sollte ich ihn deiner Meinung nach im anderen HS Thread fragen wo er nicht gepostet hat?


----------



## Zanderlui (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

hallo kann mir jemand sagen wo genau ich in hvide sande wattwürmer zum brandungsangeln her bekomme???bin am14.7- weiß nicht dort und wollte es dann mal auf platte probieren!!!lohnt sich das auch schon am tage???und bekommt man in den angelläden dort auch die angelberechtigung???und wie siehts aus sprechen die gut deutsch dort damit die mich auch verstehen???und eine frage noch kann ich dort mit euro bezahlen???wenn ja wieviel kost die angelberechtigung dann in euro???


----------



## djoerni (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

wattis bekommst du beim kott fritid (sandormkiosken) oder beim lystfiskeren. sind beide preislich gleich hoch! angelerlaubnis bekokmmst du auch in beiden läden. deutsch sprechen die leute in beiden läden! denke das zu der zeit in der dämmerung und im dunkeln bessere chancen hast als im hellen. mit etwas glück bekommst du dann im hafenbereich auch ein paar schöne aale.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> und was soll das jetzt?
> sollte ich ihn deiner Meinung nach im anderen HS Thread fragen wo er nicht gepostet hat?


 

Ich hatte lediglich eine Frage, welche sich im nachhinein erledigt hatte. Deswegen hab ich die Frage wieder rausgenommen.


----------



## Wildhare (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Wildhare,
> wie war es denn nun in HS, du mußt doch langsam mal wieder hier sein.:g
> Gruß
> Carsten


 
Hai Carsten,
jou, klar bin ich wieder zurück und entschuldige mich für die Nachlässigkeit bisher noch keinen Bericht geliefert zu haben.

HS war noch etwas kalt vor Ostern und Hering wurde nur sehr vereinzelt gefangen. wir hatten zwar bis Donnerstag geniales Wetter, es fehlte aber noch die Wärme. 
Einen Versuch in Klegod am "Putt&Take" Teich wurde mit 3 schönen Forellen belohnt die eine 6-köpfige Familie gut satt machen konnten. Es war sogar noch was für den nächsten Tag über.. 
Meinen ersten Versuch im Brandungsangeln habe ich komplett verschoben, mir war das zu windig und zu kalt. Ansonsten ist es auf der Südseite der Hafeneinfahrt in HS sicher lohnenswert einen Versuch auf Platte zu starten. 
Der Angelkutter kam auch ohne nennenswerte Fänge zurück und es gab lange Gesichter... (dieser spass ist auch nciht ganz billig..)

Alles in Allem ein sehr gelungener Urlaub, da die Familienzusammenführung England/Deutschland im Vordergrund stand aber noch kein wirkliches Angelwetter.

Von mitte August bis Anfang September werde ich in Norwegen mal mein "Unwesen" treiben, da erwarte ich etwas mehr. Allerdings muss ich mir wohl die Heringe jetzt kaufen um ordentlich Köderfische zu haben...

Bis die Tage...

Wildhare


----------



## tommy-112 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo Boardis noch 9 tage und der rest von heute,dann wieder in Hive Sande.
Weiß einer wie es läuft? Herring und Platte?

Gruss von einem Urlaubsreifen


----------



## Schomi1985 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Moin Moin!

Ich fahr am Wochenende mit nem Kumpel nach HS.
Da wir das erste mal in HS sind haben wir noch ein paar Fragen.

1. reicht die DK Angelerlaubnis für 16 EUR aus oder braucht man noch nen extra Schein? ( die Jahreskarte haben wir )

2. wo an der Schleuse steht mann den am besten? zur Meer-Seite oder zur See-Seite?

3. ist das Gedränge so schlimm wie mann es in manchen Artikeln liest? ( ich meine wenn man zwischen sich und dem Nebenmann nur 20 cm Platz hat dann werfen doch auch alle ihre Schnüre übereinander. oder lässt man das Vorfach einfach nur an der Wand hinunter.

4. gibt es dort irgendwo einen Imbiss wo man mal was essen kann?

5. und natürlich ist der Hering überhaupt schon da?
hier in Kiel geht so gut wie nichts.

Gruß Schomi


----------



## LAC (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Schomi
das wetter wird am samstag/sonntag gut werden 
nun zu den fragen - hier die antworten.

1) Dieser staatliche schein reicht (nicht in den auen) - jedoch an der schleuse /fjord und im meer.

2) wenn sie in grossen trupps kommen, kannst du sie überall fangen - auf der fjord-  sowohl zur meeresseite. Auch spielt der wind eine rolle - fjordseite ist ein einfaches angeln. Meerseite muss man schon etwas mehr berücksichtigen.

3) das gedränge ist oft sehr schlimm und einige werden böse, wenn du dich daneben stellst, z.b. ich. Nein, jedoch habe ich dieses schon erlebt und ich habe gesagt - soll ich pistolen verteilen, damit ruhe eintritt. Du kannst das vorfach (mit haken jedoch) auch nur an der wand runter lassen, jedoch ist dieses nur im herbst/winter besser und ich mache es sehr oft. 
Normale bekommt man keine probleme, da der winkel von jeder angelschnur anders ist. Ich stehe 10 cm neben einen angler und ich werde ihn nicht fangen. Wenn jedoch ein angler darunter ist, der seine gerät nicht richtig beherrscht bzw. die würfe, dann kann er 9 m daneben stehen und sammelt alle ein, da er quer geworfen hat. Da sind genug drunter, die diese eingenwillige technik haben, da sie zum ersten mal es machen. Oft fangen sie auch menschen, da sie den bügel nicht aufmachen. 

4) ja, ein fischladen, wo du etwas essen kannst, eine pommesbude am parkplatz und alle geschäfte und fressbuden haben samstag und sonntag auf, wo du dich ernähren kannst. (Wann willst du essen? - dann habe ich platz zum werfen:q)

5) Ja, der hering ist da! Kiel, das ist doch inland, da dieser heringsstamm durch die ganze ostsee - entlang dänemark - schwimmen muss. Er konnte nicht so schnell kommen - da er ohne winterreifen kommt. :q

Viel erfolg und grüße#h


----------



## nitro99 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Hildesheimer
> etwas ausserhalb von bork havn ist eine put&take anlage, jedoch ob sie empfehlenswert ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch sind am anfang vom fjord in nymindegab zwei anlagen - sowie in nr. nebel - einige schwärmen davon, andere nicht. Wie halt solche anlagen sind, heute gut und morgen nicht.
> Jedoch kannst du gut in bork havn (falen au) auf barsch und hecht gehen.
> Wünsche euch viel erfolg.
> Gruss


 
Hallo,

ich bin am 19.07.2008 das ersten mal am Rinköbing-Fjord(Bork Havn) und habe noch ein paar Fragen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen...

-Benötige ich für die Falen Au eine Angelkarte?
-Gibt es im Bereich Bork Havn/Fjord gute Angelmöglichkeiten auf Aal, Barsch, Platte?Wenn ja wo?

Über Info´s wäre sehr dankbar...

Gruß
Nitro


----------



## LAC (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Nitro
Die falen au, ist ein privates gewässer und du kannst dort angeln, wenn du die erlaubnis vom grundbesitzer bekommst, da der die fischereirechte hat. Weiter oben ist es die lydum au, eine strecke darf beangelt werden wenn du eine erlaubniskarte bekommst. Es sind einige auflagen z.b. ist die stückzahl begrenzt (2 Stck) sowohl angler pro tag. Wir sind dafür zuständig - alle anderen strecken sind in privater hand und ohne erlaubnis des eigentümers darf dort nicht geangelt werden.
Der südlichen bereich um bork havn ist ein reines surfgebiet und sehr flach, dann kommt  das wikingerdorf sowie die falen au. Im Hafen von bork Havn darf nicht geangelt werden, jedoch nördlich vom hafen ist ein gebiet was ganz gut ist für barsche und hechte - wie es mit aal dort aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Gruß


----------



## nitro99 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Nitro
> Die falen au, ist ein privates gewässer und du kannst dort angeln, wenn du die erlaubnis vom grundbesitzer bekommst, da der die fischereirechte hat.
> Gruß


 
Hallo,

danke für die Informationen...
Wo und wie kann ich den Grundbesitzer um eine Angelerlaubnis fragen?

Gruß
Nitro


----------



## LAC (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande*



nitro99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Informationen...
> Wo und wie kann ich den Grundbesitzer um eine Angelerlaubnis fragen?
> ...


 

Hallo Nitro, 
das ist auch mein problem, ich habe mich mal beim touristikbüro erkundigt, ob ich eine gewässerkarte bekommen könnte, wo die eigentümer erfasst sind - sie haben gesagt, es ist nicht möglich.
Nun habe ich es etwas einfacher, denn ich kenne einige grundbesitzer, jedoch nicht alle.
Ich habe jedoch in den jahren festgestellt, dass einige ganz wild werden, wenn ein angler am gewässer rumläuft und einige mit denen man reden kann und es auch dulden. Das problem ist ja, dass man die grenzen nicht sehen kann - da keine markierung zu sehen ist.

Man sollte es nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen, da es ja wilddieberei ist, wenn man keine erlaubnis hat und in den fachzeitungen wird gewarnt  und bei sicht einer person an diesen gewässern, sollte man sofort eine bestimmte telefonnummer anrufen, die für diese region zuständig ist.
Ich bin ja hier berater für ein gewässer und ich habe schon reichlich angler vom gewässer vertrieben, da sie ohne erlaubnis bzw.ohne schein geangelt haben. Und es werden von jahr zu jahr mehr, jeder möchte an solchen flüssen angeln und einsacken was er kriegen kann, es wird ihnen ja heute leicht gemacht, sie fahren einfach durch die gegend und der navigator zeigt ihnen den weg, wo ein gewässer ist. 
Es sind ja meistens wildbäche wo noch ein natürlicher fischbestand vorhanden ist. Diese kleinen auen, fange ich dir in wenigen tagen alle leer, wenn ich rücksichtslos vorgehen würde, deshalb habe ich auch ganz scharfe regeln eingeführt, damit dieses nicht passieren kann. Ein laie kann sich kein bild machen, was sich unter wasser bewegt,  jedoch zeigen die elektrischen abfischungen, dass in den auen wo ein touristikgebiet liegt, der forellenbestand drastisch sinkt - bzw. nur noch vereinzelt vorkommen, ein beweis das geräubert wird. 
Alle möchten hier gerne angeln - einige machen es ohne genehmigung  - aber keiner setzt fische ein.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, hol dir einen schein für die henne au oder das skjern fliessgewässersystem bzw. die varde au.
Tolle gewässer und du stehst auf der sicheren seite.
Gruss


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

Hallo, ich war vor kurzem eine Woche in der Gegend. Leider haben wir in einer Woche nur zwei kleine Barsche von 25cm und 29 cm gefangen. Wir werden dort nicht noch einmal hinfahren weil es eine einzige enttäuschung war. Ich kann die gegend nicht empfehlen.

MFG Hechtkiller2009


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ Hechtkiller
setz es doch mal im hvide sande thread 2009 ein und hole nicht solch eine alte klamottenkiste hoch.
Schade das du nichts gefangen hast - die gegend überings zählt zu den schönsten dänemarks auch wenn du sie nicht empfehlen kannst. Die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden - beziehst du es auf das angeln, weil der fangelerfolg ausgeblieben ist, treten reichlich gründe auf u.a. dass man das gewässer falsch einschätzt oder was falsch macht, dass kann auch einem hechtkiller mal passieren, denn die fische sind da und es wird auch reichlich gelandet.


----------



## cb9975 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande*

@ hechtkiller

deine enttäuschende meinung von dieser "gegend "kann nicht weiß gott nicht teilen. verbringe dort jedes jahr meinen urlaub und bin noch nie schneider #q geblieben.
das du wenig gefangen hast, ist schade aber dass kommt in naturgewässer vor. eine fanggarantie kann dir keiner geben außer an put & take anlagen wo jeden tag fische nachgekippt werden. 

gruss carsten#h


----------

